

Video: Writing Titanium Desktop Apps with Python - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/python/writing-titanium-desktop-apps-with-python/

======
ra
Much as I love JavaScript, for full-monty app development Python hurts my head
much, much less.

I really love the Titanium products. They've come a long way in the last year
or so, these guys are like another github.... They have some serious talent
who can really ship!

However, rather than just running a Python interpreter in Javascript, it would
be better if they could natively expose their API as a proper Python library.

~~~
equark
I'm not so sure. My experience with Titanium Desktop has been lots of bugs
that get tracked but have no discussion or updates. The API documentation is
often completely wrong and simple bugs don't seem to get fixed for months.
Just look at the forums for dozens of examples. I think the problem is that
they make no money on the core product. I'd much prefer if they'd charge $500
and build a bigger team with the revenue to really support their products.

